# HR24 Fan Repair?



## ericL (Aug 18, 2006)

I think my HR24's fan is going bad. Does anyone know of any way to get it replaced without losing my disk? DirecTV is no help -- receiver problem equals full replacement, period.

thanks.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

If it were mine I would open it up and change it, but it is against the rental agreement.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

The HR24's are tricky to open without causing damage. Best to call for a replacement DVR.


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

davring said:


> If it were mine I would open it up and change it, but it is against the rental agreement.


 I would do the same thing regardless of the lease terms. No way I would chance getting a HR21-23 after enjoying the speed of a 24, sorry !


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Joe C said:


> I would do the same thing regardless of the lease terms. No way I would chance getting a HR21-23 after enjoying the speed of a 24, sorry !


I've been told they only replace HR24s with HR24s. Whether or not they actually do is another story.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ericL said:


> I think my HR24's fan is going bad. Does anyone know of any way to get it replaced without losing my disk? DirecTV is no help -- receiver problem equals full replacement, period.
> 
> thanks.


You can buy a replacement fan at many places such as Bestbuy and if you do a Search you can find many posts that explain how to open the DVR which actually is quite easy if you follow the instructions.

The whole operation shouldn't take no more than 30 or 40 minutes.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

bobcamp1 said:


> I've been told they only replace HR24s with HR24s. Whether or not they actually do is another story.


That's interesting, if true. Since what I have always heard is that they have no way to pick a model of DVR when they send out a replacement.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

ericL said:


> I think my HR24's fan is going bad. Does anyone know of any way to get it replaced without losing my disk? DirecTV is no help -- receiver problem equals full replacement, period.
> 
> thanks.


Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s

If it's an owned receiver then you can probably just replace the fan. Open it get the fan measurements and find a replacement online.

However, if it's a leased receiver, then opening the receiver would violate the lease agreement so if you broke something while had the case open you would be liable.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/legal/equipment_lease_addendum

Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

bobcamp1 said:


> I've been told they only replace HR24s with HR24s. Whether or not they actually do is another story.


They do this under certain circumstances such as you have DECA and WHDVR Service then they would Replace the HR24 with another HR24. That is what I heard and I forgot who posted that information.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> I've been told they only replace HR24s with HR24s. Whether or not they actually do is another story.


My HR24-500 with the defective front panel was just recently replaced with an HR24-200.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> The HR24's are tricky to open without causing damage. Best to call for a replacement DVR.


That's not what I've experienced. I'd much rather replace the fan than lose programming. I've had all my owned 24s open and once you do one, it only takes a few minutes to open the box. In fact, I think they're the easiest HRs to take apart.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> That's interesting, if true. Since what I have always heard is that they have no way to pick a model of DVR when they send out a replacement.


I think they do _try_ to replace the 24s with 24s especially if you have MRV. I've had a couple go south on me and I've gotten 24s back each time.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> That's not what I've experienced. I'd much rather replace the fan than lose programming. I've had all my owned 24s open and once you do one, it only takes a few minutes to open the box. In fact, I think they're the easiest HRs to take apart.


I agree. Once you know how to open an HR24 it only takes thirty seconds as opposed to a minute or more for the previous HR2x's.

Mike


----------



## ericL (Aug 18, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> If it's an owned receiver then you can probably just replace the fan. Open it get the fan measurements and find a replacement online.
> 
> However, if it's a leased receiver, then opening the receiver would violate the lease agreement so if you broke something while had the case open you would be liable.
> 
> Mike


I forgot to mention it is leased. The DTV supervisor I talked to suggested there are companies that do repair on these units and suggested I could do that (though he seemed to be focusing on the DTivo units, even though he knows this was not one). I guess in my dreams I figured there might be some company that would agree to cover any losses due to the repair but that sounds silly as I type it.

I'm just going to be pretty pissed if I have to lose my recordings again for a stupid fan (just did a few months ago but getting an HR24 to replace my older unit was worth it). Today the fan sounds fine, so maybe it'll be OK for now. Yesterday the system overheated and the fan sounded sick.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ericL said:


> I forgot to mention it is leased. The DTV supervisor I talked to suggested there are companies that do repair on these units and suggested I could do that (though he seemed to be focusing on the DTivo units, even though he knows this was not one). I guess in my dreams I figured there might be some company that would agree to cover any losses due to the repair but that sounds silly as I type it.
> 
> I'm just going to be pretty pissed if I have to lose my recordings again for a stupid fan (just did a few months ago but getting an HR24 to replace my older unit was worth it). Today the fan sounds fine, so maybe it'll be OK for now. Yesterday the system overheated and the fan sounded sick.


I'm sure weaknees.com would be thrilled to replace that fan. At a price that will probably overwhelm you.

Rich


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

So what do I need to open my HR24? I have a bad fan, too. Is it security Torx? Anyone know the size so I can go buy one before fumbling around back there.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

t10 security IIRC

fans in 20/21 are 60mm iirc


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

houskamp said:


> t10 security IIRC
> 
> fans in 20/21 are 60mm iirc


I need one for a 24... any idea?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Most 24s don't need anything to _open_ them. If someone doesn't know I'll check my -100 for you, just send me a PM to remind me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> So what do I need to open my HR24? I have a bad fan, too. Is it security Torx? Anyone know the size so I can go buy one before fumbling around back there.


All you need to take the cover off is a couple of old credit cards cut up so that you have a little less than a half inch strip to place in front of the latches that hold the top in place. You can open it up without the cutup cards, but it's easier to use them. I've never changed the fan on one so I don't know if you even need a security Torx set. I've got a whole set of them so I don't even pay attention to the sizes of the sockets. I just use that one that fits.

If I remember correctly there are four latches, two on each side and one towards the back, might be two towards the back. If you gently pry the sides out a tad you'll see the latches. You just slide the credit card piece between the latch and it's holder and leave it there until you've got all of them in place and then it comes apart.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I need one for a 24... any idea?


You might try calling weaknees.com and asking them if they have the fans in stock. I know they replace fans in HRs. They might tell you the size you need or you might have to buy the fan from them, but, at least, you'll get the proper size fan.

Rich


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Two on each side and two recessed into the bottom front on mine...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank guys. I'll crack her open this weekend and measure the fan.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Work slowly and definitely watch the snap tabs recessed in the front or you will *crack* her open for sure!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

matt said:


> Work slowly and definitely watch the snap tabs recessed in the front or you will *crack* her open for sure!


Lol, thanks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

matt said:


> Work slowly and definitely watch the snap tabs recessed in the front or you will *crack* her open for sure!


Good advice.


tcusta00 said:


> Thank guys. I'll crack her open this weekend and measure the fan.


Good luck.

If you get a comparable replacement fan, this should be about a 10-15 minute job...most of which will be the opening and reassembly effort. But its worth taking your time on the mounting clips as to avoid any "mishaps". The HR24-100 model is likely the easiest of all of them to work with.

The fan itself should be plug and play if it's comparable.

All this, of course, assumes a person is working with an owned unit (disclaimer).

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Easy, peasy, japanesy. 

Pop the lid off, the -100 has a fan that pulls right out. No screws or anything. Standby for measurement.

EDIT: 1 and 9/16" square, 3/8" thick.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

12V DC, .08A. 3 wire.

Part 04000A0034
800-580-6688
www.jmcproducts.com


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for those measurements, Matt. I just ordered a new comparable (hopefully quieter) fan from Newegg for 6.98 shipped.


----------



## ericL (Aug 18, 2006)

Need 3 more post in order to PM. Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## ericL (Aug 18, 2006)

One more...


----------



## ericL (Aug 18, 2006)

OK, finished. Sorry, wasn't my rule.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ericL said:


> OK, finished. Sorry, wasn't my rule.


OK.

NOTE: It's very important to understand that parts replacements on DirecTV hardware invalidates your warranty (if you are a lease customer, which most folks are). Per the provisions of the customer agreement, you could be eligible to have to pay the full price of the equipment should you tamper with it. Defective leased equipment should be returned for replacement by calling them directly.

Owned equipment does not have this limitation.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Owned equipment does not have this limitation.


You left off the n in Owned so I added it for you so it is Owned Equipment and Not Owed Equipment Mr. Fat Fingers!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> You left off the n in Owned so I added it for you so it is Owned Equipment and Not Owed Equipment Mr. Fat Fingers!!! :lol:


Freudian slip, not mis-spell (as in owed alot of money)... 

I suspect the OP figured it out without the challenges you had. :lol:


----------



## ericL (Aug 18, 2006)

Right, I understand the problems with tampering with leased equipment. However, this model in the age of the DVR is just not good for the customer. I understand that the DVR is not meant to be an archiving device, but the fact that I can't keep my disk when the problem is a simple fan failure is very poor. As everyone has said, replacing the fan is a simple 10-15 minute job. 

I'm sure this model works great for DTV because they just come pick up the unit, replace it with whatever they have on hand and put the bad one back in the chain to be fixed by the people who know how to do it, but it's not a good model for us. Oh well.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm opening my unit. It will technically void the warranty. If it needs warranty replacement in the future I'm sure I won't have a problem, but that's a risk I'm willing to take.

If they promised me an HR24 in exchange for my HR24 I wouldn't be opening it.


----------



## ericL (Aug 18, 2006)

I do have one other question. If I got an external drive for my current unit, would I be able to hook it up to a replacement unit and still access the recordings? I know I can't use the external w/an internal but I could start using an external for new stuff and eventually watch all my old stuff and then replace before the fan goes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No. You can't.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ericL said:


> I do have one other question. If I got an external drive for my current unit, would I be able to hook it up to a replacement unit and still access the recordings? I know I can't use the external w/an internal but I could start using an external for new stuff and eventually watch all my old stuff and then replace before the fan goes.


This will probably happen down the road in the near future.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

richierich said:


> This will probably happen down the road in the near future.


I would say *soon *and who knows what price it will have.


----------



## ericL (Aug 18, 2006)

P Smith said:


> No. You can't.


That figures. :nono2:

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ericL said:


> Right, I understand the problems with tampering with leased equipment. However, this model in the age of the DVR is just not good for the customer. I understand that the DVR is not meant to be an archiving device, but the fact that I can't keep my disk when the problem is a simple fan failure is very poor. As everyone has said, replacing the fan is a simple 10-15 minute job.
> 
> I'm sure this model works great for DTV because they just come pick up the unit, replace it with whatever they have on hand and put the bad one back in the chain to be* fixed by the people who know how to do it*, but it's not a good model for us. Oh well.


Oh, I got a good chuckle out of that. You send that back with the bad fan and someone else will get that unit...with a bad fan......:lol:

Rich


----------



## ericL (Aug 18, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Oh, I got a good chuckle out of that. You send that back with the bad fan and someone else will get that unit...with a bad fan......:lol:
> 
> Rich


Yeah, I had the same thought later when I was getting frustrated about all this stuff. I pictured my bad-fan unit just going around from house to house.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Send it back with B bands and power cord *attached* and it will get a technical refurb instead of just being sent back out. Put a big piece of masking tape on the lid saying "bad fan". They'll find it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I accidentally sent an HR20 back with a 1 TB Internal Hard Drive in it so somebody got lucky and probably does not have a Clue as to why he has so much Storage Capacity.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

richierich said:


> I accidentally sent an HR20 back with a 1 TB Internal Hard Drive in it so somebody got lucky and probably does not have a Clue as to why he has so much Storage Capacity.


They will really be scratching their head when their replacement someday fills up in a week. :hurah:

Whenever I get a new one in I always make sure to note the hard drive in it, maybe I'll catch me one like that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> I accidentally sent an HR20 back with a 1 TB Internal Hard Drive in it so somebody got lucky and probably does not have a Clue as to why he has so much Storage Capacity.


Most people wouldn't admit that.... !rolling

Kudos for being honest.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I had 2 HR20s and I grabbed the wrong one to send back because they Replaced it with an HR24-500 and after I realized my mistake I was P!SSED!!!

At least I got an HR24-500 out of it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> I had 2 HR20s and I grabbed the wrong one to send back because they Replaced it with an HR24-500 and after I realized my mistake I was P!SSED!!!
> 
> *At least I got an HR24-500 out of it*.


Yeah...but does it have a good fan? :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

matt said:


> Send it back with B bands and power cord *attached* and it will get a technical refurb instead of just being sent back out. Put a big piece of masking tape on the lid saying "bad fan". They'll find it.


Ah Matt, ever the optimist...:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Most people wouldn't admit that.... !rolling
> 
> Kudos for being honest.


I've done it too. It's one of those "Oh no" moments like when your BD player goes south and you return it with a brand new disk in it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah...but does it have a good fan? :lol:


I don't honestly know how many TiVos and HRs I've had, but I've never had a fan go bad. That I know of. And you know pretty quickly, I'd imagine.

Rich


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

rich584 said:


> Ah Matt, ever the optimist...:lol:
> 
> Rich


Pull the plug on the fan and let it dangle out one of the vents then.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

matt said:


> Pull the plug on the fan and let it dangle out one of the vents then.


:lol::lol::lol:

Folks get your point (or should) that with some form of indicating a defect...it follows a different path when DirecTV gets it back, in terms of testing and refurbishing.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Good news / bad news. 

Good news - I opened the case without incident. 

Bad news - the new fan is just as loud (and maybe even louder) than the old fan. Yes, I'm sure it's the fan that's making the noise because I unplugged it while the unit was powered up and it went silent. 

Is it the fan or just my oversensitive ears? I've never noticed a fan noise before the past couple of months though.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Couple photos of the operation... first re-purpose the obsolete Blockbuster card.









Inside... removed the foam tape that surrounded the old fan and stuck that on the new fan so it fit in the slot. FYI - a fan thicker than 10mm (up to 15mm I think) will fit in that space. The foam tape around it makes the smaller fan tighter in the slot.









Edit: Here's a link to the fan I bought, 6.98 shipped: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119049


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Usually, man's aging do affect hearing negatively.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Usually, man's aging do affect hearing negatively.


That would make sense if I had trouble hearing things.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you try to peel off center's sticker and drop oil into?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Usually, man's aging do affect hearing negatively.


If that were the case, he wouldn't be complaining about the noise.....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> That would make sense if I had trouble hearing things.


Can you describe what you are hearing? Perhaps an analogy? I know it's hard to describe sounds. Now you've got me curious. I've had a lot of experience with big to huge fans and it's usually a balance problem, but I don't think those fans would have a balance problem.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps a drop of oil will help ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps a drop of oil will help ?


He's getting the noise with two fans. The new one must have been shipped with the proper lubrication in place and the HR he has had a "new" fan in it. Hard to believe he has the same problem with both fans because of a lack of lubrication. Not impossible, but pretty improbable. I think.

I gotta take a look at his pictures again. This is interesting.

Rich


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> If it came as refuebushed, then possible .


A refurbished fan bought "new" for $7? Uh ok.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Tom, is it that both fans are making a grinding type noise, or are the just running full blast at times.

If it's the latter, it's possible that the HD is reporting a false temp, causing the box to think it's running hot, or the fan controller is loosing it's mind, either way it's turning the fan on full.

I also think it was the past NR or perhaps the one before, that the fan speeds became a bit more agressive.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's quieter than it was. I think i jumped the gun on calling it louder because when you power the DVR on it spins the fan to the max after a minute. I think I was hearing max speed and equated that to the noisier fan that was in it before. I can still hear it but it's a tolerable "whirrr" that I've come to expect from any DVR fan. 


I'll report back if i think it's running hotter/faster. Right now it's reading 118 degrees. No clue what the norm is for this unit as this is the first time I've ever looked.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> It's quieter than it was. I think i jumped the gun on calling it louder because when you power the DVR on it spins the fan to the max after a minute. I think I was hearing max speed and equated that to the noisier fan that was in it before. I can still hear it but it's a tolerable "whirrr" that I've come to expect from any DVR fan.
> 
> I'll report back if i think it's running hotter/faster. Right now it's reading 118 degrees. No clue what the norm is for this unit as this is the first time I've ever looked.


I hear ya on the bootup noise. Sounds like a turbine spooling up. I think they went to agressive on the fan test speed.

For comparison, my HR24-100 shows 117 with ambient room temp of 68.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The fan in my -100 sounds like a firetruck starting its siren. Whir!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just for comparison...my HR24-100 is mounted in a rack shelf in the Home Theater here.

When all equipment is off...and no other sounds are in the room....I can walk right up to the front of the HR inches away and barely hear the hard drive, and certainly even less, the fan. This includes when it is in recording or playback mode.

The same holds true for getting in the back side of the unit and directly viewing/hearing it.

In both cases, I can easily feel a good outbound airflow fromhe unit with my hand.

If folks are hearing fan sounds loud enough in a regular room that is disturbs them...something may very well be wrong with their unit. Its more annoying than functional.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just for comparison...my HR24-100 is mounted in a rack shelf in the Home Theater here.
> 
> When all equipment is off...and no other sounds are in the room....I can walk right up to the front of the HR inches away and barely hear the hard drive, and certainly even less, the fan. This includes when it is in recording or playback mode.


That's the way my two 24-500s sound. Quiet.

Rich


----------



## Johann Cat (Jan 19, 2012)

Let me speak plainly for people thinking of replacing _*the fan on an HR24*_, and _*removing the case of an HR24 *_as many posts on the subject do not speak plainly:

One can use strips cut from old credit or ID cards and shim the latches of the case open. The latches are pictured in another discussion of the HR24. Search for: anleva, am7crew, picture.

The lid comes off easily. The shell is U-shaped, and the chassis comes out with some modest prying. There are no other tabs or latches to be concerned about other than those pictured that need to be held open with the card-made-tools. This operation is not an ordeal.

The good sense of doing this:
D* can ask _at least_ $100 for a replacement DVR. 
The only thing wrong with my DVR is a dead (not just noisy, but
kaput, bearing-gone, dead) fan.

This repair takes <15 minutes and a $5 fan.
The OEP is available on ebay. Search for: HR24 fan.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

If the receiver is overheating because of the fan not working then call DIRECTV and they will replace it for $19.99 W/O protection plan and free with the protection plan not $100.

I would not recommend opening a leased box for any reason, if it's owned and you want to then decide for yourself.


----------



## Johann Cat (Jan 19, 2012)

I did call DTV. I talked to them longer than an actual repair would take. The result: first, they offered to sell me a DVR (not HD) for $50. It wasn't until I asked that they revealed this wasn't even an HD-DVR and thus useless to me. Then, their next best offer was $100 for a HR24 replacement. I have been a DTV customer since 2004. I like my outcome, which cost $5, and preserved the contents of my hard-drive, better than those options.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

For anyone that may be worried of getting billed the full price of the receiver for opening it the earlier suggest solution is not for you.

If you called DIRECTV to troubleshoot a HDDVR and they could not fix it, they will send you an equivelant model (HDDVR)
They do not send SD receivers as replacements for HDDVR's.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh and :welcome_s to DBSTalk.com

I don't mean to be hard on a newcomer but you have to realize that suggesting someone violate the Terms of Service cannot be done lightly. I said what I needed to on the topic.

I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## mark123 (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like the fan on my HR24/100 has quit as well. Running an external fan on it brings the temp down from 144°F to safe operating temps and keeps it running but that's no good for a permanent solution. The fan on the bottom blowing from right to left seems to work the best. What direction does the fan move air when it is working?

I called DTV and asked if they could replace the fan only so that I wouldn't lose my schedule and recordings and they said no. They'd give me a new unit. I'm not happy with that so I asked how much to switch it to an owned unit and they said $200. I'd much rather own it and fix it since it's just a $5 fan. Of course purchasing the unit makes it a $205 fan. 

There is even the possibility that the fan simply became unplugged I suppose but I don't want to open it until I actually own the unit.

Sorry for bumping an old thread.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"mark123" said:


> Looks like the fan on my HR24/100 has quit as well. Running an external fan on it brings the temp down from 144°F to save operating temps and keeps it running but that's no good for a permanent solution. The fan on the bottom blowing from right to left seems to work the best. What direction does the fan move air when it is working?
> 
> I called DTV and asked if they could replace the fan only so that I wouldn't lose my schedule and recordings and they said no. They'd give me a new unit. I'm not happy with that so I asked how much to switch it to an owned unit and they said $200. I'd much rather own it and fix it since it's just a $5 fan. Of course purchasing the unit makes it a $205 fan.
> 
> ...


Your best bet would be to use the external fan to watch all your recordings and get a replacement DVR from DirecTV.

- Merg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Or move into wine cooler .


----------



## mark123 (Mar 14, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Your best bet would be to use the external fan to watch all your recordings and get a replacement DVR from DirecTV.
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, you're right. I don't want to mess with it. I think they should waive the $20 "shipping" fee though.


----------



## mark123 (Mar 14, 2006)

They wouldn't guarantee the replacement would be the same model and they wouldn't waive the shipping fee. They also wanted to extend my contract so I declined the replacement. I tore a case fan out of an old Macintosh G3 and have it running on the left side pulling air through the DVR. Temps are holding at 104F. Solved.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

mark123 said:


> They wouldn't guarantee the replacement would be the same model and they wouldn't waive the shipping fee. They also wanted to extend my contract so I declined the replacement. I tore a case fan out of an old Macintosh G3 and have it running on the left side pulling air through the DVR. Temps are holding at 104F. Solved.


While not being able to guarantee the same model, and charging for shipping isn't a big suprise, the extended contract is 100% wrong. If you are replacing a defective receiver your contract is not extended.

While they can't guarantee the same model we have been told that they actually do make an effort to replace HR24s with HR24s (you might get a -200, or 500 instead of a -100). However, I believe if the warehouse they are shipping from is completely out of HR24s, then you will get whatever they have in stock (HR21, HR22, HR23) they won't wait until they get more HR24s in to ship you a replacement.


----------



## AndyInNYC (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but it is exactly on topic.

The fan in my HR24 died (it gave some notice).
The machine now likes to give me an overheat notice.

I opened the case without incident.

I ordered some new fans and noticed that the wiring seems to be the opposite colors given the location of the pug (i.e. the white and black wires have their positions reversed).

When the new fan is placed in the system it doesn't spin up on boot and appears to not spin at all.

The original fan in my system was the version with the rounded corners; the new fans were the square cornered versions. I have a few of the rounded corner versions on order, but shipment from China is extremely slow.

So, do I have the wrong fan due to the wiring or is there potentially something wrong with the plug/board. I could get a Genie, but I'd rather not retrain the family <g>.

The temp was 115 degrees before I rebooted a moment ago.

Any thoughts?

Andrew


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

swap the wires; if you'll look close , there are small metal flaps holding pins, gently push down, extract the pin with a wire, swap them


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

matt said:


> 12V DC, .08A. 3 wire.
> 
> Part 04000A0034
> 800-580-6688
> www.jmcproducts.com


If you don't have the exact replacement it still may work. It is good to know that the 3rd wire (usually white) is probably a sensor wire. Pro servers use this to monitor fan speed. It may not really connect to anything in a consumer DVR. If it does, it may throw a lot of errors, but probably behind the scenes if it does, meaning you probably do not need that third wire. A conventional 2-wire will probably work OK.

In a HP Proliant server the thing will beep at you continuously if the 3rd wire is not connected (if you try to use the 2-wire fan). It thinks the fan is dead if it does not see anything on the third wire. We had one beeping for months before we finally got the right replacement fan installed.

One more thing, if your fan is dead but still spins freely, you can hot-glue a replacement on the outside as long as you have a 12v source to run it. If the old fan does not spin freely, you can still do this, but the old fan somewhat blocks the airflow from the new one. Good for those too nervous to open the lid.


----------



## AndyInNYC (Nov 2, 2009)

OK, I ordered two different sets of replacement fans. The first ones were square and I needed to round off two corners - these had the wires reversed. I haven't tried to swap the wires.

The second set, with the rounded corners arrived today. These have the wires in the same place as the dead fan. Upon putting the fan in the HR24 and re-powering up, the fan doesn't spin upon boot.

Is there something further I should look at? I was under the impression that these fans were spinning ALL the time - perhaps with the third wire it is a heat issue and will spin/change speed as needed (I hope)?

Suggestions welcome - I really don't want to upgrade to a Genie at the moment. I can't put the cover on the HR without the fan because it will certainly overheat.

Andrew


----------



## AndyInNYC (Nov 2, 2009)

OK, nevermind. After some fiddling, I see that the fan IS now spinning (on the rounded corner replacement fan). It is really silent.

Can someone tell me what a 'normal' range of operating temperature is so that, now that the lid is on, I can check to make sure the airflow/temp is sufficient?

Thanks all.

Anyone want some HR24 fans that need the pins swapped?

Andrew


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

I ordered the following fan to replace the failed fan in an HR24-100:

http://www.pchub.com/uph/laptop/656-123499-31159/JMC-DaTech-5015-12-Server-Square-Fan.html

It is the exact same fan that was in the HR24-100. It took about 3 weeks for delivery, coming from overseas, too bad no one in the US carries it.

Without the fan, the HR24 would run for a few minutes and then shutdown from overheating. It's sitting around 99 degrees now.

The fan did spin up when I first plugged in the receiver. I wanted to make sure it worked before putting the lid back on. Total cost was $53.45 (I ordered two, so I would have a spare for when this one fails)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richard said:


> I ordered the following fan to replace the failed fan in an HR24-100:
> 
> http://www.pchub.com/uph/laptop/656-123499-31159/JMC-DaTech-5015-12-Server-Square-Fan.html
> 
> ...


Keep an eye on that. You might have a failing power supply. Hope not, but...

Rich


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Richard said:


> I ordered the following fan to replace the failed fan in an HR24-100:
> 
> http://www.pchub.com/uph/laptop/656-123499-31159/JMC-DaTech-5015-12-Server-Square-Fan.html
> 
> ...


There are some better prices out there......

I just picked up five of them for $41.00 including shipping from a place in China last month. They have since changed pricing to about $14 a piece.

Part number for the beveled fan on the HR24-100 is JMC 05001A0038. There are 2 different fan models produced in the 24-100. I noticed that a 24-100 MFR'd in 5/2010 has a totally square frame but a MFR date 10/2010 and after is the part number listed above. It appears there are very few new replacements available on the market.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## mozartman (Jul 1, 2006)

Here is my fix fo HR24-100 fan.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That should do the trick!


----------



## JB3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Richard said:


> I ordered the following fan to replace the failed fan in an HR24-100:
> 
> JMC / DaTech 5015-12 Server - Square Fan
> 
> Just ordered one of these, August 2018. Price was 18.95.


----------

